# Question on Links



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I am wondering how to make a link in my signature. I want it to basically look like this: Capriola's And then have the link to our website. I feel like an idiot but I cannot figure it out!! :hair: Please :help:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Since I can't get into my user control panel for some reason, I can't tell you. Stacy did mine for me. . . and did a wonderful job, so ask her about it. . .


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks Talitha. 

I can get into my User Control Panel, so I wonder if someone could just direct me how to do it? That way I can just learn to do it myself.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

user control panel......options....go to profile....edit signature


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I think she's trying to figure out how to make the link less messy . . . . :shades:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I know that much but I cannot figure out how to lose the whole http://www.capriola.webs.com/ -- and just have it look like this: Capriola's ~ Registered Nigerian Dwarf Goats - by clicking on the link you go straight to my site.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wow......... I don't know ..........sorry I can't help....


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yeah,,,Olivia, I was wondering the same thing the other day.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

End of the Line Farm

like that right?

ok what you do is [url = http://www.endofthelinefarm.com] End of the Line Farm[/url]

But take out the space between the first url and the = sign for it to work. and of course use your own web address 

if you need me to do it for you I can edit your post add it in and then you can see it by clicking edit and then all you have to do is hit copy and then past it into your signature.

you can place anything after the url stuff like

[url = http://www.endofthelinefarm.com] please click here for my website[/url]

please click here for my website


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Sweet! Thanks Stacey!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Okay, I don't know what I'm doing wrong. :hair: I can't get it, tried just about every way and just not getting it. :doh: Seems so simple but not for me. . . .

Stacey, could you please do what you mentioned in your post, when you have the time?

ok click edit on this post and then copy and past whichever you like (or change it to whatever you want it to say) into your signature, SR

Capriola

My website

Capriola Nigerian Goats

Capriola's website

Capriola Herd


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ok check your post


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Thank you soooooo much!!! :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

look at you, you figured it out


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

And your signature is great!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Gee - thanks. 

Does the signature look good? I didn't paint it, one of my mom's friends did. Lyla's head looks really funny, but Claribelle looks really cute!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

I love your signature!! It looks beautiful.


----------

